# Some advice



## GGG

Hi all, as mentioned before I'm knocking on the door since Januari 2014, I already had a few visits of brethren some time ago and I had some masonic friends speaking for me in the lodge I would like to enter. But everything seems to take a while before I receive any news now.
Obviously i'm excited to start my journey, but I wondered what's a good etiquette here, as my masonic friends (all three of them) have currently personal issues (very sick partner, another friend having a serious disease and a third friend having some issues in general).

Evidently I have to much respect for them to push in any way, but is it common to check, politely, for any progress, taking Januari 2014 into account? pls advice here.  (edit: Belgian lodge)


----------



## coachn

GGG said:


> Hi all, as mentioned before I'm knocking on the door since Januari 2014, I already had a few visits of brethren some time ago and I had some masonic friends speaking for me in the lodge I would like to enter. But everything seems to take a while before I receive any news now.
> Obviously i'm excited to start my journey, but I wondered what's a good etiquette here, as my masonic friends (all three of them) have currently personal issues (very sick partner, another friend having a serious disease and a third friend having some issues in general).
> 
> Evidently I have to much respect for them to push in any way, but is it common to check, politely, for any progress, taking Januari 2014 into account? pls advice here.  (edit: Belgian lodge)


Within what Grand Lodge are you making effort to join a lodge?


----------



## David612

If they have a membership assistance scheme it is probably worth perusing that route rather than waiting on your friends as clearly it isn't working.
Check the website of your grand lodge.


----------



## GGG

coachn said:


> Within what Grand Lodge are you making effort to join a lodge?


Hi John, tnx for your reply. GLB (Grand Lodge of Belgium)


----------



## GGG

David612 said:


> If they have a membership assistance scheme ...


Hi David, tnx for your advice, I checked the website and there's not really an assistance scheme. I'm not even sure we have this here .


----------



## coachn

GGG said:


> Hi David, tnx for your advice, I checked the website and there's not really an assistance scheme. I'm not even sure we have this here .


Thanks!

I hope you have seen this: http://www.glrb.net/

Some food for thought:

https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html
https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/08/a-brother-asks-whats-up-with-ghana.html
https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/a-future-brother-asks-scams.html


----------



## GGG

coachn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I hope you have seen this: http://www.glrb.net/
> 
> Some food for thought:
> 
> https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html
> https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/08/a-brother-asks-whats-up-with-ghana.html
> https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/a-future-brother-asks-scams.html



Dear John, 
thanks for this. I indeed did some research on the differences between glrb (regular maçonerie, your link) and glb (irregular maçonerie). Without opening an offtopic discussion about choosing the right path here, I might open a new thread on this matter, my hometown has a tradition within the GLB and my maçonic friends as well. I checked the links as well and I don't think  I'm part of a scam. I know the lodge, I met other people from the lodge and I'm already involved into other organisations that originated within that specific lodge.


----------



## David612

GGG said:


> Dear John,
> thanks for this. I indeed did some research on the differences between glrb (regular maçonerie, your link) and glb (irregular maçonerie). Without opening an offtopic discussion about choosing the right path here, I might open a new thread on this matter, my hometown has a tradition within the GLB and my maçonic friends as well. I checked the links as well and I don't think  I'm part of a scam. I know the lodge, I met other people from the lodge and I'm already involved into other organisations that originated within that specific lodge.


That being the case it may be worthwhile simply being direct with the lodge and asking what you need to do given your friends personal circumstances currently.


----------



## coachn

GGG said:


> Dear John,
> thanks for this. I indeed did some research on the differences between glrb (regular maçonerie, your link) and glb (irregular maçonerie). Without opening an offtopic discussion about choosing the right path here, I might open a new thread on this matter, my hometown has a tradition within the GLB and my maçonic friends as well. I checked the links as well and I don't think  I'm part of a scam. I know the lodge, I met other people from the lodge and I'm already involved into other organisations that originated within that specific lodge.


You're most welcome.

As long as your eyes are open and you know the path before you.


----------



## GGG

coachn said:


> You're most welcome.
> 
> As long as your eyes are open and you know the path before you.


Thank you sir, I might quote you on this


----------



## GGG

An update on my story, following your advice I did contact the lodge directly, almost immediately after this conversation and I recently received note about  my name popping up during a recent gathering. My patience is being tested . To be continued ...


----------



## Warrior1256

GGG said:


> An update on my story, following your advice I did contact the lodge directly, almost immediately after this conversation and I recently received note about my name popping up during a recent gathering. My patience is being tested . To be continued ...


Keep us informed of you progress please.


----------



## GGG

An exciting update on my story! A few weeks ago two new committees of investigation have been visiting my home, separately. In the meantime I  had to write my first text about me and my life  (I found this quite challenging). And (...creating tensions with silence) I received word this morning the first ballot was positive. After almost five years of patience, it makes me emotional, in a way.


----------



## Warrior1256

GGG said:


> An exciting update on my story! A few weeks ago two new committees of investigation have been visiting my home, separately. In the meantime I had to write my first text about me and my life (I found this quite challenging). And (...creating tensions with silence) I received word this morning the first ballot was positive. After almost five years of patience, it makes me emotional, in a way.


Great news!


----------



## Bloke

GGG said:


> An exciting update on my story! A few weeks ago two new committees of investigation have been visiting my home, separately. In the meantime I  had to write my first text about me and my life  (I found this quite challenging). And (...creating tensions with silence) I received word this morning the first ballot was positive. After almost five years of patience, it makes me emotional, in a way.


Congratulations !!!


----------



## GGG

An second update about my journey, just got word the second ballot was positive after writing a second assignment (lots of seconds here). One last uncertain step to take and I'm getting more and more excited/nervous... . In a few weeks, I'm invited to the location where they reside for a blindfolded interrogation.


----------



## Bloke

GGG said:


> An second update about my journey, just got word the second ballot was positive after writing a second assignment (lots of seconds here). One last uncertain step to take and I'm getting more and more excited/nervous... . In a few weeks, I'm invited to the location where they reside for a blindfolded interrogation.


That's a bit over the top.. here we'd go to the pub for a chat, but I've heard that sort of story about Lodges before...

What is the name of the Grand Lodge the lodge works under ?


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> That's a bit over the top..


Sure is!


----------



## GGG

It was a bit over the top but... demn, what an experience! I was off-world for more than 3 hours and... the third ballot was favorable! I have been notified a few days ago about the date when and were to receive the first degree. Five years of patience, ... I was/am truly touched. 
@Bloke  : this is the Grand Lodge Of Belgium.


----------



## David612

That is how it should be-
Maybe not to this extreme but a focus on the initiatory experience while also guarding the west gate is a fantastic thing-


----------



## CLewey44

David612 said:


> That is how it should be-
> Maybe not to this extreme but a focus on the initiatory experience while also guarding the west gate is a fantastic thing-


Amen


----------



## Warrior1256

David612 said:


> That is how it should be-
> Maybe not to this extreme but a focus on the initiatory experience while also guarding the west gate is a fantastic thing-


Agreed!


----------



## Brother JC

GGG said:


> ...this is the Grand Lodge Of Belgium.



Sadly, I don’t believe my grand lodges are in amity with yours, but I am still very interested in following your journey.


----------



## GGG

Brother JC said:


> Sadly, I don’t believe my grand lodges are in amity with yours, but I am still very interested in following your journey.


yes, this amity-thing. I already read a lot about this clearly sensitive matter, also followed some interesting conversations on this forum about being regular or not.
I play innocent for now as I know nothing yet and will stay within the borders of mutual understanding and peaceful relationships .   To quote @coachn mr. John S. Nagy earlier in this post: "As long as your eyes are open and you know the path before you". Today I'm trying to have an open minded view and be enthusiastic about exploring the path soon.


----------



## Warrior1256

GGG said:


> Today I'm trying to have an open minded view and be enthusiastic about exploring the path soon.


Very good attitude!


----------



## GGG

Dear all, 
tnx for the good advice and information. It's 0.08 here now, tomorrow evening I'm starting my amazing journey into the oldest Fraternity in the world as tomorrow is the day of my initiation. Very, very, very excited here!


----------



## Bloke

GGG said:


> Dear all,
> tnx for the good advice and information. It's 0.08 here now, tomorrow evening I'm starting my amazing journey into the oldest Fraternity in the world as tomorrow is the day of my initiation. Very, very, very excited here!


Congratulations !


----------



## Warrior1256

GGG said:


> tnx for the good advice and information. It's 0.08 here now, tomorrow evening I'm starting my amazing journey into the oldest Fraternity in the world as tomorrow is the day of my initiation. Very, very, very excited here!


Congratulations! Please keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## GGG

Dear brethren,... wauw.... it’s been 12 hours now since I left the temple after my ceremony of initiation for my first degree and... I greet you all! Almost two hours in an icecold Room of Reflection and a 3 hour ceremony! I am, truly, still impressed today of the emotions, impressions, travels and warm, warm welcome I received. (And I kissed +- eighty man, which was a first timer as well...


----------



## CLewey44

GGG said:


> Dear brethren,... wauw.... it’s been 12 hours now since I left the temple after my ceremony of initiation for my first degree and... I greet you all! Almost two hours in an icecold Room of Reflection and a 3 hour ceremony! I am, truly, still impressed today of the emotions, impressions, travels and warm, warm welcome I received. (And I kissed +- eighty man, which was a first timer as well...


Wow, now that sounds like an experience. Which Grand Lodge do you fall under?


----------



## Warrior1256

CLewey44 said:


> Wow, now that sounds like an experience. Which Grand Lodge do you fall under?


Yeah! I'd like to know this too!


----------



## GGG

@Warrior1256 , @CLewey44 : The Grand Lodge of Belgium (G.L.B..)


----------



## Warrior1256

GGG said:


> The Grand Lodge of Belgium (G.L.B..)


Thank you Brother GGG. You went through a lot! Congratulations!


----------



## GGG

Warrior1256 said:


> Thank you Brother GGG. You went through a lot! Congratulations!


Thank you! I’m still in the afterglow of last evening here


----------



## Ripcord22A

You had to kiss 80 men?  Wtf kind of initiation did you go threw?  Or was this the European greeting cheek peck?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44

GGG said:


> @Warrior1256 , @CLewey44 : The Grand Lodge of Belgium (G.L.B..)


Sounds like a great experience overall. It'll be a slow process but will mean so much to you since your so mentally and emotionally invested in it.


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## GGG

Thank you!!!! Starting to learn now, already had an instruction (as last meeting was a second degree meeting) and had two meetings in the temple the last few weeks. Next week: travel for the first time. Still wauw...
I must find the right English lingo by the way, do we say "meeting"?


----------



## Keith C

Ripcord22A said:


> You had to kiss 80 men?  Wtf kind of initiation did you go threw?  Or was this the European greeting cheek peck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



I ask myself the same.  Perhaps it is with good reason this GL is considered irregular.   Several here think the experiences described were proper and a good thing, to me it sounds more like hazing.

To each their own!


----------



## GGG

Keith C said:


> I ask myself the same.  Perhaps it is with good reason this GL is considered irregular.   Several here think the experiences described were proper and a good thing, to me it sounds more like hazing.
> 
> To each their own!



It was a traditional European greeting cheek to cheek as a warm welcome... no idea what you had in mind


----------



## CLewey44

Us puritans....


----------



## Glen Cook

Keith C said:


> I ask myself the same.  Perhaps it is with good reason this GL is considered irregular.   Several here think the experiences described were proper and a good thing, to me it sounds more like hazing.
> 
> To each their own!


 No, that’s not the reason.  I haven’t greeted another mason in that manner since, oh, last week. As indicated by our young correspondent, it’s a traditional greeting on the Continent.


----------



## jermy Bell

5 years 3 balloting and writing assays ? What kind of lodge is this ? And they must not need members that bad.


----------



## Glen Cook

jermy Bell said:


> 5 years 3 balloting and writing assays ? What kind of lodge is this ? And they must not need members that bad.


Actually, this is not unknown in European Masonry, particularly continental, or liberal Masonry. They are serious about their craft, even though we do not recognize them. Further, the liberal obediences are sometimes larger than their regular counterparts.


----------



## Bloke

GGG said:


> It was a traditional European greeting cheek to cheek as a warm welcome... no idea what you had in mind


You've put a funny image in my head !


----------



## Ripcord22A

GGG said:


> It was a traditional European greeting cheek to cheek as a warm welcome... no idea what you had in mind



I had some hazing stuff in mind.  Not sure why you felt it necessary to say you kissed 80men.  That just doesn’t sound right.  Saying you were greeted and welcomed in to the craft by 80 brothers would have sounded better


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Saying you were greeted and welcomed in to the craft by 80 brothers would have sounded better


Absolutely!


----------



## Elexir

Ripcord22A said:


> I had some hazing stuff in mind.  Not sure why you felt it necessary to say you kissed 80men.  That just doesn’t sound right.  Saying you were greeted and welcomed in to the craft by 80 brothers would have sounded better



Could simply be that he didnt make the assumptions you did becuse of the cultural diffrences.  Sometimes we forget that cultures and customs differ greatly between countries.


----------



## jermy Bell

Some lodges seem foreign here in the states I'll tell ya what.


----------



## Warrior1256

jermy Bell said:


> Some lodges seem foreign here in the states I'll tell ya what.


.....and here things differ some what from lodge to lodge in the same city!


----------



## CLewey44

Warrior1256 said:


> .....and here things differ some what from lodge to lodge in the same city!


Very true.


----------



## GGG

Ha, yes, pls forgive my enthusiasm  the welcome was indeed a very warm welcome, saying I was greeted and welcomed in to the craft by 80 brothers would indeed have sounded better and maybe more respectful, but the fact I was kissed on the cheek by 80 man was, for me at least, a fraternal gesture I'm not used to and surprising.  And please, take into account my native tongue is not English and as such not that elaborate...


----------



## CLewey44

GGG said:


> Ha, yes, pls forgive my enthusiasm  the welcome was indeed a very warm welcome, saying I was greeted and welcomed in to the craft by 80 brothers would indeed have sounded better and maybe more respectful, but the fact I was kissed on the cheek by 80 man was, for me at least, a fraternal gesture I'm not used to and surprising.  And please, take into account my native tongue is not English and as such not that elaborate...


I knew what you meant and it's all good. Different cultures(within reason)=different perspectives=good.


----------



## Warrior1256

CLewey44 said:


> Different cultures(within reason)=different perspectives=good.


True!


----------

